# Jimmy- Betta Fish, RIP



## monapica (Apr 7, 2008)

My Betta fish, Jimmy, died on July 7, after having been sick for only two days. He was a very active, curious fish, with the brightest blue, turquoise,and red color. I enjoyed watching him swim around and blow bubbles, and fan out his beautiful fins. He was a fast little swimmer, and watching him was always a joy. He will be missed.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

sorry to hear that , he was a beautiful boy. how old was he?


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

awe thats sooo pretty, My sister just bought her boyfriend a lime green betta and if you look at it at different angles it changes colour.


----------



## AwesomeSocks (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww! That's so sad.
My Beta Bubs passed away last night. Looked a lot like yours.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that  He was gorgeous, and he looks very happy in the pictures. At least he was able to go quickly and not suffer. R.I.P Jimmy.


----------

